# my entry for "LIQUID"..



## emo (Dec 16, 2005)

i woke up in a cold morning today. then i sneezed, something came out from my nose  & its LIQUID.. hehehehe.. yuckie!!


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 16, 2005)

I find this disgusting. Sorry.


----------



## shoedumas (Dec 16, 2005)

why would you take a picture of that?


----------



## emo (Dec 16, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> I find this disgusting. Sorry.



yes, i found it too.. when i posted it, i want to delete it right away but i think this board dont have that feature. i can only edit my post..


----------



## ShaCow (Jan 1, 2006)

I would like to see what the big fuss is about  .. but there is no picture showing.. hehe


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 1, 2006)

ServerKill, this is nothing you would want to see a photo of, though everyone of us knows it, of course, for we have all had a cold before. But to take a photo of what can come out of your nose is ... erm ... no good taste. So emo took it away. Thanks, emo!


----------



## ShaCow (Jan 1, 2006)

awww, i wanted to see


----------



## Yamyam (Jan 23, 2006)

I can't see the photo since it has a cross but anyway..I had onetime made photo's of my menstruation blood . They even got pretty cool.


----------



## Fate (Jan 23, 2006)

maaaan i cant see it... i wanted to see what was so disgusting


----------

